# Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger (Update)



## AMUN (20 Apr. 2010)

*Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

*Statt „talk, talk, talk“ heißt es bei ProSieben-Moderatorin Sonya Kraus demnächst: Baby, Brei und Bäuerchen. Die 36-Jährige erwartet ihr erstes Kind – ungewollt, aber überglücklich.*

"Ja, ich bekomme mein erstes Kind“, sagte die Frankfurterin der „Bild“-Zeitung vom Dienstag. Es sei nicht geplant gewesen, „es war ein wunderbarer Unfall“. Jetzt – im sechsten Monat – finde sie es „einfach nur großartig“ und „ein herrliches Abenteuer“. Auch der Vater, ein Frankfurter Geschäftsmann, freue sich sehr.

Keine lange Babypause

Am Anfang habe sie von ihren anderen Umständen gar nichts bemerkt. „Erst als alle drei Beulen, auch die obere Etage, ziemlich riesig wurden, war´s mir klar.“ Auch für die Fernsehzuschauer war nichts auszumachen. „Ich habe im fünften Monat noch bauchfrei moderiert, ohne dass jemand etwas ahnte. Ich befürchte, ich habe eine geräumige Garage im Bauch.“ 

„Ich leide weder unter Kotzerei noch unter Heul- und Fressattacken oder Wassereinlagerungen. Und ich habe erst knapp sieben Kilo zugenommen.“ Eine lange Babypause wolle sie nicht einlegen. „Nur den ganz normalen Mutterschutz. Sechs Wochen vor und acht Wochen nach der Geburt.“ Ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, wollte die Moderatorin nicht verraten.

Quelle: focus.de


----------



## Q (20 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

Da schau her. Focus bildet  :thx: für die Info


----------



## Rainer Wenger (20 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

Naja, aus Versehen... 

irgendwie hat man es doch schon vorausgeahnt, dass das irgendwann mal passieren wird. Obwohl sie bisher nie offen zu einem Kinderwunsch gestanden hat, gab es dennoch immer mal wieder kleinere Anspielungen darauf.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls mit ihr und wünsche ihr von ganzem Herzen alles Gute - denke, sie kann es für die harte Zeit gebrauchen, aber genau wissen kann ich es natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## Katzun (20 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

liebe sonya,

ick wünsch dir allet jute!


----------



## Max100 (21 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

unklar, wie kann man aus Versehen schwanger werden?


----------



## krawutz (21 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*



Max100 schrieb:


> unklar, wie kann man aus Versehen schwanger werden?



Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten : unbefleckte Empfängnis oder Windbestäubung.


----------



## tommie3 (21 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

Da ist sie ja Thema für TTT. 
Alles gute Sonja


----------



## Yzer76 (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*



krawutz schrieb:


> Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten : unbefleckte Empfängnis oder Windbestäubung.



Oder er sagt er passt schon auf und konnte sich dann doch nicht beherrschen


----------



## Claudia (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sonya Kraus aus Versehen schwanger*

*Noch vor Kurzem erklärte Sonya Kraus im Interview mit BUNTE.de, dass sie sich eine Sturzgeburt wünscht. Nun ist die schöne TV-Moderatorin Mutter eines kleinen Sohnes geworden. *

Deutschlands handwerklich begabteste Blondine schwelgt im Mutterglück. Pünktlich zum WM-Finale am 11. Juli hat Sonya Kraus ihr Baby bekommen. Noch während des Spiels sollen bei der Moderatorin die Wehen eingesetzt haben. Kurze Zeit später durfte die 37-Jährige ihr großes Glück zum ersten Mal in den Armen halten – ihren kleinen Sohn.

50 Zentimeter soll der kleine Kerl groß sein und bei der Geburt 3.134 Gramm gewogen haben. Sonyas Mutter Marlene (66) und ihr Lebenspartner hätten Sonya im Kreißsaal Händchen gehalten, berichtet „Bild.de“. „Meine Mama ist völlig aus dem Häuschen. Die wusste aber auch schon vor mir, dass ich schwanger bin. Sie hat mir das angesehen. Wenn ich nur halb so weise werde wie sie, wird alles gut“, schwärmte Sonya einige Tage vor der Geburt im Interview mit BUNTE.de.

Nun hat die viel beschäftigte TV-Moderatorin Zeit, die schönste Rolle der Welt zu genießen: die der Mama. Einen Namen für ihren Wonneproppen hat sie allerdings bislang noch nicht. Auch damit will sich Sonya Kraus noch etwas Zeit lassen.

Quelle: yahoo.de​ 
da sage ich doch 



​


----------



## Q (13 Juli 2010)

Besten Dank für die Info Claudia.
Und Sonya, falls Du das hier liest:

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH *zum kleinen Krausskopf


----------



## Katzun (13 Juli 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch sonya,

auf das du die nächsten 18 jahre nur freude haben wirst


----------



## Maplatini (15 Juli 2010)

hmm...


----------

